# 3 Tiny Dragons



## Slothicorn (May 6, 2018)

Today while cutting up a fallen tree I came across 3 small dragon lizards, perhaps 5-6 cm long not including the tail. They appeared to be hatchlings of some kind, but I know they weren’t bearded dragons. I thought perhaps they may be Tommy Roundhead dragons, but I live in central western NSW, and I thought would be too far south.
Anyway, have a look yourself and tell me what you think.
https://imgur.com/a/JcDj8oH


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 6, 2018)

they look a little like Mallee Dragons,Ctenophorus fordi


----------



## Tobe404 (May 6, 2018)

There was a baby Dragon in between our screen and glass sliding doors not too long ago. Looked like it was stuck on the screen actually so we removed him and placed him back in the scrub. Live on about 6 acres just out of Murray Bridge South Australia. Assuming it was a Bearded. Should of taken a pic.


----------



## longirostris (May 6, 2018)

Interesting find. They actually do look a bit like Tommy roundheads but your location which I read as Wellington in the Central West of NSW would mean a huge range extension for them so I don't believe they are Tommy's. They are definitely not Mallee dragons either. In my opinion they are from the Diporiphora group and my thoughts are that they are quite young (3-6 months old) Nobbi dragons _Diporiphora nobbi._ I can't think of anything else out that way that they could be, so I'll go with nobbi's.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 7, 2018)

As Longirostis said, and independent of location, they most definitely appear to be Nobbi Dragons. _Ctenophorous_ are out as they lack the curve of enlarged scales under the eye, and so is _Tympanocryptis_ as they have obvious eardrums. The problem is that the physical differences between the _Amphibolurus _and _Diporiphora_ groups these days are so hazy that one virtually has to go to the individual species level to distinguish their genus.


*Diporiphora australis and D. sp presumed nobbi – looking very similar.
*
From these pics you can see that the pale lines consist of a single row of enlarged dorsolateral scales on one and a few virtually normal-sized scales (that are not scattered) on the other. _D. nobbi _has much larger scales on its limbs compared to its body scales than does _D._ _australis_ and also a dark bar from eye to ear, that the latter lacks. (I have not mentioned the size gradation of spinose scales on the thigh of _nobbi_ because they could not be seen clearly enough).


----------



## Slothicorn (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for the information guys. My second guess would’ve been the Nobbi dragon too. Another interesting point is that I have never seen a mature Nobbi on my property, but have seen other hatchlings almost identical to the three I found on many occasions. I was starting to think it must just be a very small species of dragon.
I have also seen plenty of eastern bearded dragons of all ages, so I find it curious that I have never seen a mature or even slightly larger Nobbi before. They have all been exactly the same size.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 7, 2018)

It has been a long, long time since I first sat down to work out the differences between Nobbi and Jacky dragons. But some of it did stick.

I have had very little to do with them in the field. However what I can tell you is that the adults are very wary. They will sit on fence posts like Beardeds do, but at the first sign of danger they will launch themselves onto the ground and race to cover at great speed, often on only their back legs. The young ones on the other hand do not have the speed of the adults. So they tend to stay closer to the ground and use camouflage to avoid danger, much the same as Beardeds do.


----------



## Slothicorn (May 7, 2018)

Huh, I suppose that makes sense, but still I’m surprised I have never seen one in my 17 years living on my property. I’ll have to keep my eyes peeled from now on


----------

